# Need electrical question answered



## Promotionaltrucks (Jan 22, 2015)

Building new large N-scale layout. Use 1x4 box grids attached to walls and angle braces for supports. My question: I want to have the ability to disconnect the wiring going from box grid to box grid without having to cut the main bus lines in case I have to dismantle the layout. Someone suggested I use " 20 Amp screw terminal barrier block connectors". They come in strips of 10 or 12. They would be placed under layout and attached to the 1x4 nearest a wire pass-through hole. I hope I am making some sense. Brad


----------



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

There are many different types of terminal strips.

I am a fan of the European style often called Euro Strips:










I think the provide better insulation against something coming in contact and shorting them out, and if you are testing the screws on the top work great for meter tips.

They usually come in a strip of 12 (contacts on both sides) but you can also cut them down to blocks of 2 or 4 or what ever size you need.

Radio Shack had them, but not many stores left now.

But mainly it depends on what you feel works best for you.

John


----------



## ncrc5315 (Jan 25, 2014)

Here is what I use: http://ab.rockwellautomation.com/Terminal-Blocks/IEC-Screw-Terminal-Blocks

They mount on DIN rail, you can put together as many as you need, they can be tied together, and can be color coded.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

If you had only track 2 wire bus You could use a
simple 2 contact plug and jack which would be
the easiest to use.

Most layouts, tho, have many wires for turnouts
and the like.

There are several types of multi contact plugs and
jacks that might work for you.

Here is one provider. 

http://www.multi-contact-usa.com/

If you still have a Radio Shack open near
you they could have more economical multi
contact plugs and jacks.

Don


----------

